
A startup who just presented in TC Disrupt Battlefield refuses to pay for design - jonphillips06
https://news.layervault.com/stories/35272-client-a-startup-who-just-presented-in-tc-disrupt-battlefield-refuses-to-pay-for-design
======
minimaxir
> _He responded that the deadline was for his entire product to be designed
> AND developed, and not 2 weeks but actually 11 days until his first
> presentation to TC._

TechCrunch requires an application before the product is accepted to Disrupt
Battlefield (cf. [http://techcrunch.com/events/disrupt-ny-2014/the-
battlefield...](http://techcrunch.com/events/disrupt-ny-2014/the-
battlefield/))

Given the timeframe, what the heck did the startup submit in their
application?!

------
gjmulhol
_This_ is why, despite all the flak that MBAs/managers/product managers take
around here, you need to have people who can and will take the time
communicate clearly, set expectations, and iterate on a result.

~~~
lovelearning
Where does it say that this client from hell is _not_ an MBA/manager/product
manager? In fact, from some of his behavior, I'm willing to bet this client is
not a technical professional. Asking for NDA / repeatedly badgering contractor
for delivery after just 1.5 days / weasel wording - all are big red flag
banners typical of the "idea guy" in my own freelancing experience.

